# Michigan Cougar, is it true???



## John (May 9, 2005)

My boss got and e-mail today stating:

"Thiscougar was hit on M-65, just north of Long Rapids near Alpena, Michigan by a car. 

MDNR had to come and put him down. He charged at the MDNR officer in the process. 

And you thought no cougarslived in Michigan."

This picture was provided with the e-mail:









My question is, has anyone else heard of this? Do you think it is true? I know that there have been reports of cougars in Michigan before, but take a look at the racks in the background. Do they look like mule deer antlers to you, or white tail? 

I think this is another joke someone is trying to play on everyone, what do you all think?


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

Fake
Go to snopes.com

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mountainlion2007.asp

Arizona!!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

And you thought all E-Mails were truthful.:lol::lol:


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Notice the Mule deer antlers in the background


MI88


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

michigander88 said:


> Notice the Mule deer antlers in the background
> 
> 
> MI88


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

My commet is about the mule deer antlers..............


SO WHAT! My friend lives in Atlanta Mi and if he was to take a photo like this you would see elk, caribou, and some African animals let alone whitetail, bear and turkey. So just cause there a mule deer antlers the photo cannot be from Michigan:help:. LOL

But like the others said, cougar not from Michigan.

Skinner


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

kinda looks like my buddies taxidemry shop, only with many, many Mulie antlers in it. The probability of someone here in MI having that many Muley racks hanging in that fashion would be rare, I think

MI88


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I might have to alter my bow hunting habits if that thing were walking around in my woods!:yikes::yikes::yikes::help::help:


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

When you hit and kill a cougar with your car in Michigan, the MDNR lets you take it home so you can take pictures of it in your garage (suprising, but true).

Anyone else got pictures of dead Michigan cougars in their garages?LOL


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*That picture is so old it has dinosaur crap growing on it.....:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I might have to alter my bow hunting habits if that thing were walking around in my woods!:yikes::yikes::yikes::help::help:


I agree, I'm kinda glad we don't have those things wandering aroudn our woods in Michigan!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Munsterlndr said:


> I agree, I'm kinda glad we don't have those things wandering aroudn our woods in Michigan!


 
Wait a minute Jim, don't you hunt near what could be considered Cougar Country Central, at least as the U.S. Forest Service sees it?...:lol:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Nope. No cougar here in the lower. No wolves in the lower. A few years back there were no feral hogs either.:lol:


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

he has a tan and a full set of front teeth,,, first clue he,s not from alpena,, old pic,,,, snopes has the update,, now the multiple tracks in the UP last winter have them wondering,,


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

solohunter said:


> he has a tan and a full set of front teeth,,, ,,


I had to chuckle at that "full set of teeth" comment. A buddy of mine went on a deer hunting trip to Missouri a few years ago. Among other things they took in a local beauty contest at a bar. I asked him how it went and he said, "Well, at least the contestants had most of their teeth."...............:lol:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

solohunter said:


> he has a tan and a full set of front teeth,,, first clue he,s not from alpena,, old pic,,,, snopes has the update,, now the multiple tracks in the UP last winter have them wondering,,


Yeah, you got me too:lol:


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry but could not resist,, I lived a long time up in that area (imported) and could spot a tourist when they smiled  No cougars noted when I lived up there tho,,,, :lol:


----------



## shaynetilley1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello all i m new here plz join me in this forum..:lol:


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

When I was young there were only red foxes in Southern Michigan. I the last two weeks I have seen a Gray Fox and a Coyote here near Gregory. The Coyotes and grays showed up about 18 to 20 years ago. I spend a lot of time in the woods and know this for a fact. We have had black bear showing up in the Chelsea/Manchester area. It won't surprise me if a Cougar (released, kind of tough for them to swim the lakes) shows up here. 

As an aside, I saw a Badger here during the gun deer season. He was being chased by a Coyote. I bet the Coyote was glad he didn't catch him!


----------

